# Hall of Fame Threads & Links--Quick Reference



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

In order to clear up the clutter of sticky threads we are adding this thread as a quick reference to access past threads that are deemed important enough to include here. In order for a thread to be posted here please make suggestions to a moderator.

Trad 101

The TGTA--Trad Glossary & Abbreviations

Trad Clothiers Websites

American Trad men (photos)...

AAAC Informal Trad Thrift Store Exchange 

Ebay Trad: Clothes, Shoes & Accoutrements

Thrift store blues

Ode to the tassel loafer (pics)...

Bean Boots: Help Me Decide

Made in USA: Trad Clothing and Accoutrements

mcarthur's Shell Cordovan Method

Hall of Fame Links:

A Harris: How to Measure For Ebay

_Note to Moderators: When adding links please simply edit this post in order to keep things grouped together._


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Note: Moved the above information to new sticky thread.


----------

